# No clue what I'm doing.......



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

But this flyfishing is fun.

My neighbor lent me a fly rod and reel to take to Wyoming for my pronghorn hunt so I thought I'd try it out in the backyard light.

I can get use to this. 
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Heck ya! Looks like you figured it out.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

karstopo said:


> Heck ya! Looks like you figured it out.


Far from figured out. My casts are short to the light, and fishing the light is cheating. But this combo I have now is soooo much better than that academy okumo I've been using.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

very cool!!

i'm not sure whether to congratulate you or offer condolensces. addictions are expensive.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ish said:


> very cool!!
> 
> i'm not sure whether to congratulate you or offer condolensces. addictions are expensive.


^^this! LOL!

Go take some casting lessons. It will jumpstart your casting by years and you wonâ€™t have to unlearn a bunch of bad habits.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with all the above. If you are fishing under lights I would recommend a small(#6) white clouser. The trout will eat it up and they are a blast on a fly rod.


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Bird said:


> ^^this! LOL!
> 
> Go take some casting lessons. It will jumpstart your casting by years and you wonâ€™t have to unlearn a bunch of bad habits.


I'm getting YouTube certified. I've already got bad habits from what I'm seeing.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Popperdave said:


> I agree with all the above. If you are fishing under lights I would recommend a small(#6) white clouser. The trout will eat it up and they are a blast on a fly rod.


This is what I'm using and so far is the only fly that has worked.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

First cast tonight, as soon as it hit the water, this little guy grabbed it.

Now I have to wait till they come back to the light.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

That is a white clouser that I recommended. Next thing to do is go out to a local flat and find a redfish to throw it to. When you go work the area from knee deep to shore. That is where you will be able to see the fish and then cast to it.
Good luck and happy fishing


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

puretexn said:


> First cast tonight, as soon as it hit the water, this little guy grabbed it.
> 
> Now I have to wait till they come back to the light.
> 
> ...


dude, you're screwed.

figure out how to sell it to the ol' lady and start making amendments to the budget now.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You are completely ruined now. Get out your checkbook and head on down to Orvis.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> You are completely ruined now. Get out your checkbook and head on down to Orvis.


dude, be cool....friends don't let friends buy orvis.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

They have free Fly Casting Lessons the 1st Saturday of every month at Roy's, well worth the drive from Ingleside.


----------



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

puretexn said:


> But this flyfishing is fun.
> 
> My neighbor lent me a fly rod and reel to take to Wyoming for my pronghorn hunt so I thought I'd try it out in the backyard light.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Let the addiction begin!


----------

